# S1 Authority for Portugal?



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm a bit foxed here ...

I submitted my S1 and all the supporting docs to Social Security here in Sintra last March.

Six months have passed with nothing back.

Am I correct that the Portuguese send the S1 back to the UK seeking authority to issue the Social Security number?

Or, do they simply accept the S1 and issue the SS number?

I'm in touch with the DWP in the UK but am not making much progress.

I guess I'm asking advice on how to approach the Social Security here in a way that they don't just say go away!

Any pointers most welcome.


----------



## Andy Martin (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi there, we're in the same boat.my understanding is one form is retained here the other is returned to the UK and once processed you are entitled to the same care here as in the UK, that's the theory?? But do you really need this if you are registered as living here permanently ?? We have yet to submit ours.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm totally bemused by the whole system. I obtained a social security number some years ago and registered with the local health centre, though have not needed their particular services yet. No mention was made of any paperwork, S1 or anything else. I have subsequently renewed my UK issued EHIC without question.

I have made four trips to Urgencias in my 7 years here and on each occasion bar the last, I offered my passport and EHIC. Last week I had to attend again, but this time they were happy to accept my recently issued Residencia and UK issued EHIC. Oh and €18 of course!

I'm still waiting for the invoice for services rendered in Funchal A & E back in 2009! But hey! This is Portugal and I appreciate these things take time. My girlfriend's son has just received a speeding ticket in relation to an offence he is alleged to have committed in January 2014.


----------



## Andy Martin (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi the S1form is issued by the UK international pension dept, two forms one is retained here in Portugal the other is sent back to the UK by the social security.once processed in theory you have left the UK health service and the UK now transfer payment for you care here in Portugal. How long it takes to process is anybody's guess and once we leave the EU it's up in the air anyway.


----------

